# remove ashtray



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

How do you remove the ashtray...the whole assembly 06m6


----------



## AndreaH (Feb 26, 2009)

Wanna sell it?


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

not for sale 
:cheers


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

not sure if you need to take this all off but.... youll need to take the radio out, pop off the top little square piece above the hazard button and vents, remove the knee crush panel under the steering wheel, remove both side center trim panels (from the radio to the seat), pop off the center trim peice with the window and lock buttons, unscrew the center trim cover that goes from the top of the dash to the little storage compartment in front of the shifter, and then unscrew the 2 screws on both sides of the ashtray and take it right out. It's been so long since I've done that and you might be able to elimate a few steps


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Colton 
thanks for the info 
this will be the next weekend project 
:cheers


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

do you have to pull the radio??? I just ordered my ashtray...


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

ya the center trim section won't come out with the radio in. It's really not hard to take out, just get a cloths hanger, cut off 4 6" strait sections and put them in the holes and when you go to take the center piece out just wiggle it and the radio should slide right out. Another good thing is the radio keeps everything stored except the time i beleive. If the cloths hanger doesnt work you can try mini screwdrivers or anything that fits. Also you can try to get the proper GM tool from a dealer if you need to.


----------

